# قبعات كروشيه تعالي وأختاروا



## &امل& (16 يناير 2014)

قبعات كروشيه تعالي وأختاروا
​







عدنا إليكم مع تشكيله رائعه من قبعات الكروشيه 

أختاروا ماترغبون ودعوا الباقي علينا 

































... عمولة المتجر ...
50 ريال
لا ترد في حالة إلغاء الطلب

... البيانات المطلوبه ...
اسم المستلم 
المدينة / الدوله ( العنوان كامل )
رقم الجوال 
الإيميل
العدد المطلوب 
اللون المطلوب
النوعية المطلوبه

... لدفع المبلغ ...

البنك الأهلي التجاري
25762154000203

IBAN 
SA0410000025762154000203

مصرف الراجحي 
487608010275412

IBAN 
SA1280000487608010275412​
__________________

لمتابعة منتجات المتجر 
www.mwify.com
على الجوال 0505425949
على الواتس آب 0505425949
للإعلان في المتجر .. تكلفة البنر 300 ريال لمدة 6 شهور​


----------

